# حصرياً ترنيمه سيبنى اعيش (((( كاااااااااامله)))



## nermeen1 (15 فبراير 2010)

هاى يا شباب المنتدى

حصرياً ترنيمه سيبنى اعيش (((( كاااااااااامله))) 


سيبني أعيش
















(استغاثه طفل صرخه ام رساله الى كل ضميرحلم انسان لم يذق بعد طعم الحياه)




فِكرة وكلمات الشَّاعر رمزى بشاره
ألحان وتوزيع م جورج رمزى

غناء :


فاديا بزي 
فيفيان السودانيه 
إيفيت سمير
نرمين وهبه
ماجده بزي 
ثناء حداد
لورين سعاده 
سوزان مسعود 
موريد وليم
مينا عبده
منتصر سلامه
أشرف أنور
ميخائيل القمص جورجيوس 
جون بغدادي



تم التسجيل في أستديوهات دي جي مكس في أستراليا 


و قام بأنتاج العمل :
شركة فاست بلور فيلمز بسيدني أستراليا



​


----------



## kiko (15 فبراير 2010)

حراااااااام حراااااااااام حراااااااااام عليكم ياشباب ف ناس تعبت اوووى ودفعت اكتررررررر من جيبها عشان قدملكم حاجه زى كدااااااا منجيش احنا ونضيع مجهودهم وتعبهم ع الفااااااااضى ونضيع الفلوووس الى دفعوهاا بجد حراام عليكم كدااا لو سمحت نحذف لاوبريت والينك حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالااااااا عشان خساااااره كبيررررررررره وع فكرا انا عضو عادى مش حد من الاوبريت ياعنى ​


----------



## kiko (15 فبراير 2010)

*Ramzy Beshara February 15 at 3:16pm 
ميرسى يا كيرلس أنا ما يإستش
لكن واضح إنى كنت فاهم الشباب المسيحى غلط
دول بيحاربوا المسيح مش بيحاربوا الترانيم 
وانا وصلنى من حد صاحبى شغال فى منصب حساس إن فيه ناس مش مسيحيين بيدخلوا المنتديات بأسماء مسيحييه 
وبيرفعوا الترانيم
يعنى حرب من بره ومن جوه
طبعا هم بيعملوا كده علشان نخسر وماننتجشى تانى
وده حصل بالفعل أحب أبشرك واقولك إن انا وحد تانى شريك ليا فى الأوبريت خسرنا 120 ألف
مائه وعشرون الف جنيه
ومحدش بيشترى الأوبريت خاااااالص
كلهم بيجيبوه من على النت
شباب تافه وجاهل ربنا يسامحهم *​
معنديش كلاااااااااام تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى استاذ رمزى قاااااال الى عنده


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2010)

*قول لاستاذ رمزى مفيش داعى للكلام دة 
احنا شايفين شغلنا كويس
وبنعرف نخدم صح 
الاوبريت ظهر على المنتدى ساعتين واتحذف 
علشان مكنتش موجود 

*​


----------



## kiko (15 فبراير 2010)

*شكرااا ع الاهتمااااااام وارجو انى الينك يتحذف نهااااااائى ودا طلب من العضوة الى منزله الاوبريت ياعنى ياريت حضرتك تحذفى الاوبريت نفسه من ع السيرفر الى انتى رافعاااااه عليه ويبقى شكراااا ليكى *​


----------



## nermeen1 (15 فبراير 2010)

انا اسفة بامانة انا لو اعرف انه هيجيب خسارة لناس الى تعبت فيه مكنتش حطيت الشريط انا اسفة مرة تانى وارجو قبول اعتزارى


----------



## medo_2010200 (15 فبراير 2010)

نرمين انتى قولتى الكلام دة قبل كدا 
يريت تكونى فعلا اتعلمتى ان الموضوع دة بيخسر المنتجين كتير جدا 
ومعلش سامحونى استاذ رمزى عندة حق 
الشباب المسيحى بقى بيستسهل 
وينزل من على النت 
بكره لما المنتجين تبطل تنتج مش هتلاثى ترنيمه جديدة 
تسمعها


----------



## nermeen1 (16 فبراير 2010)

اوك وانا اسفة انا كل الحكاية انى باخد من منتديات تانية


----------



## kiko (16 فبراير 2010)

حصل خير بس ارجو متتكررش بجد لانى خساره كبيرة وحضرتك لما تشوفى حاجه زى كدا ف منتدى تاانى حقك تتكلمى وتقوليلهم حرام الى بيعملوووا داااا او تبلغى استاذ رمزى بشاره ياجماعه استاذ رمزى بشاره اى حد ممكن يعم لمعاه اتصال ع الفيس بوك بالرسايل وهو بيرد ع اى حد وبيهتم باى رائى بيتقله​​


----------



## ahf (18 فبراير 2010)

جميلة جداااااااااا


----------



## yousafjoy (24 فبراير 2010)

سلام المسيح معك ومع كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل :94:


----------



## keromak (24 فبراير 2010)

gaaaaaaaamed


----------



## ابانوب اسحق (25 فبراير 2010)

طب مخليين الموضوع ليه متحذفوه احنا بنقرا الاسم نفتح الوضوع منلقيش الرابط طب مخللين الموضوع ليه منتدي ايه ده متحرقوش اعصابنا


----------

